# Anyone from Ontario up for a "Smoker" fight?



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

I know we have quite a few members from Ontario, some of which say they train.

My agent is setting up a smoker event, which will either take place in Toronto, Mississauga or Barrie.

We're looking for a warm-up for my upcoming spring/summer fights.

So...is anyone up for fighting me in a smoker event? I'm a 155lbs fighter. So I'll fight anyone at 155, and I'm also willing to fight at 170, since it's my walking weight. I'm a BJJ fighter with good stand-up, with a 4-0 amateur record. My last 3 victories have come via TKO.

The fight will be posted here and YouTube.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I live in Mississauga, I'd love to watch...

What's a smoker fight?

I've always wanted to fight, I know some BJJ and I'm athletic, I don't have any gear though, I'm around 155 ha ha


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

i live and train in ottawa but i go to school in waterloo so i haven't been training as hard as i was for a few months now. i'd love to fight but i don't think i'd be ready for it...especially if you're record is 4-0 

also i'm going to malaysia for the dragon boat world championships in the summer so i'd have to know when the fight would be scheduled


----------



## GrishkaD (Dec 31, 2006)

Whats up dude, I live a little north of Toronto by the 407 yonge area, I havent competed yet, but hopefully will have a muay thai fight this summer, I do have some BJJ but honestly not alot, Im at about 150 and in pretty good shape. I am more than willing to fight you, seeing as though you have more experience I respect that and would love to test myself out with someone of your caliber.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> i live and train in ottawa but i go to school in waterloo so i haven't been training as hard as i was for a few months now. i'd love to fight but i don't think i'd be ready for it...especially if you're record is 4-0
> 
> also i'm going to malaysia for the dragon boat world championships in the summer so i'd have to know when the fight would be scheduled


Hey, do you go to Laurier or Waterloo?


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Hey, do you go to Laurier or Waterloo?


i'm at waterloo big guy


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

A smoker event is a small event held within a gym, usually only consisting of friends and family. Usually, they are not sanctioned, and especially because it's in Ontario, it's not. Head gears are mandatory. Don't worry if you don't have gear, it will be provided (except for a mouth guard - gotta get that yourself). But if you don't have equipment, you likely don't train hard enough to fight anyone.

Grish, that's cool that you're willing to step up to the plate. Much respect. I'd meet you at 150 if you wanted. I'd love to fight another stand-up guy. That's the worst part of my game. That's the stuff I'm working on now.

This will likely take place in May, so there's also plenty of time to get some training under your belt.

Fedor > All, do you fight? I'd love to resolve our "Fedor Sucks - No he doesn't!" matter inside a cage


----------



## SHIN2DADOME (Nov 20, 2006)

Im actually looking for a smoker fight unfortanetly I walk around at 145 and for mma would cut to bantomweight. If you have any 145 or even 135 fighters you should let me know. I've been training about a year out of tompkins and placed 2nd at Joslins but we havent had any smokers in the last year so I havent got to fight yet. When is it supposed to happen?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I have no previous fighting experience, not do I train out of a gym. I'm not looking to fight at the moment, but my question is: would they allow people like me, with little to no fight experience, fight people like you in a smoker event? As long as it's protected and monitered, I couldn't see the harm.

After some solid preparation, I'd like to test my merit and see where I stand with some up and coming amateurs with actual training. It's not the smartest way to step into competition, but there's not much of a choice living where I do and having as little money as I have.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know we have quite a few members from Ontario, some of which say they train.
> 
> ...


It's an interesting proposal, considering I've been doing ***** for a while, assuming your willing to do it at 170 because its my natural weight and truth be told, I'm too busy to cut weight. 
However, where would you consider doing this?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> i live and train in ottawa but i go to school in waterloo so i haven't been training as hard as i was for a few months now. i'd love to fight but i don't think i'd be ready for it...especially if you're record is 4-0
> 
> also i'm going to malaysia for the dragon boat world championships in the summer so i'd have to know when the fight would be scheduled


My school is going to Malaysia too. I wonder if you've heard of St.roberts before?


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

Uchi said:


> My school is going to Malaysia too. I wonder if you've heard of St.roberts before?


nah dude honestly haven't...whereabouts is it?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> nah dude honestly haven't...whereabouts is it?


Its in i think Thornhill or something. But yea you'll prob see some kids from my school.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> i'm at waterloo big guy


Cool, I'm just up the street at Laurier :thumb02:



thevarsmolta said:


> Fedor > All, do you fight? I'd love to resolve our "Fedor Sucks - No he doesn't!" matter inside a cage


Haha. Right now I haven't begun training, but I plan on registering at a local BJJ school with some really good instructors once I am happy with my physical condition. I'm 6'1" 175 right now, but I'm working my way up to 185. If you're still posting here in a few years time once I have some BJJ credentials and work on my stand-up, I'll gladly accept your challenge. However, at this point, you'd probably work me lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Cool, I'm just up the street at Laurier :thumb02:
> 
> haha solid man....should party sometime soon


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

you should go visit or call some dojos in the gta and ask instructors. I'm sure you could easily find a good matchup for yourself there.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know we have quite a few members from Ontario, some of which say they train.
> 
> ...


how tall are you?


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm 5'11", walk around at ~175-180, I've fought once at 170, and 3 times at 155.

I'm not 100% on which gyms are being considered for this. I've only been told of the possible areas. Toronto, Mississauga, North York, Barrie and Collingwood are all being considered. It should take place around May 25th, which I believe is a Sunday.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

It says you're in The Beach, I assume you mean Wasaga Beach? I was living there for a while, and I'm still considering moving back to go to Collingwood MMA, have you checked it out, and would it be a good place to start jiu-jitsu?

Like I said, I'd like to get involved in amateur smoker events but I'd need to start training somewhere.


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

TheJame said:


> It says you're in The Beach, I assume you mean Wasaga Beach? I was living there for a while, and I'm still considering moving back to go to Collingwood MMA, have you checked it out, and would it be a good place to start jiu-jitsu?
> 
> Like I said, I'd like to get involved in amateur smoker events but I'd need to start training somewhere.


hahah i just went to blue mountain last weekend and i'm pretty they never want me back there lmao


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

thevarsmolta said:


> I'm 5'11", walk around at ~175-180, I've fought once at 170, and 3 times at 155.
> 
> I'm not 100% on which gyms are being considered for this. I've only been told of the possible areas. Toronto, Mississauga, North York, Barrie and Collingwood are all being considered. It should take place around May 25th, which I believe is a Sunday.


I was considering it but you're too tall for me.:thumb02:I'm only 5'6 and I'm not really that "seasoned" yet.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> hahah i just went to blue mountain last weekend and i'm pretty they never want me back there lmao


Hahaha, that's awesome man. I worked up there for a couple weeks as a maintenance main for Blueview Chalets and at the Pizza Pizza but I didn't stick around long enough to party. I imagine it'd be awesome, even more so if I could ski or snowboard.


----------



## traf_quake (Jan 17, 2007)

TheJame said:


> Hahaha, that's awesome man. I worked up there for a couple weeks as a maintenance main for Blueview Chalets and at the Pizza Pizza but I didn't stick around long enough to party. I imagine it'd be awesome, even more so if I could ski or snowboard.


haha well they had this rail jam contest that weekend and randomely all these guys i went to high school with showed up because some of them are sponsered riders...so we had this big reunion party and stuff got way outta hand lol...lets just say opp was involved...it was sweet though i havent seen them in like a year so party on


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

traf_quake said:


> haha well they had this rail jam contest that weekend and randomely all these guys i went to high school with showed up because some of them are sponsered riders...so we had this big reunion party and stuff got way outta hand lol...lets just say opp was involved...it was sweet though i havent seen them in like a year so party on


Who haven't you seen in a year? The OPP or your friends? :laugh:


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

wafb said:


> I was considering it but you're too tall for me.:thumb02:I'm only 5'6 and I'm not really that "seasoned" yet.


wrong mentality man 

the bigger they are the harder they fall


----------

